# Ozark Trail Jumbo soft side - YETI Killer



## golfanatic (Aug 5, 2016)

Good Morning, 

I am desperately trying to find of these bad boys. I hear they are very close in concept to the yeti hopper and I have read many great reviews.  I know they are at Wally world for $59 but I haven't been able to find one.  I have a neighbor who found one at the Austell Walmart a month ago. They are currently sold out as with all of the Northside walmart's I have been to.  I am looking for your opinions about this product; if you have seen it or tried it as well as if anyone finds one in their local wal-mart to please post it on this thread.

thanks,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll be trying one as soon as I can find it as well. I got the hard cooler of their's last month and it is awesome. Has held ice 7+ days when I tested it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 5, 2016)

Try Target, they carry a lot of Ozark Trail brand gear.  In fact, that's the place that comes in mind when I see the OT brand.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 5, 2016)

Internet


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 6, 2016)

*Polar Bear*

makes awesome soft coolers too. Check them out.


----------



## Walker44 (Aug 7, 2016)

I work there part time   We had 10 come in on the Friday of Memorial Day. They vanished in 4 hours, Have not seen any more. As for the Hard cooler we got one of each in April and they were gone the next day.   Internal system shows them as OUT OF STOCK and no way to reorder them to the store . Rumor has it that they are made at the same factory in CHINA as the Yeti and there is a lawsuit in progress due to Patent violations, since its difficult to sue China   Yeti is going after the US distributors.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 7, 2016)

Try Wally World website to order online and ship
to closest store or to your house..
I bought several items online and picked up in the store....


----------



## golfanatic (Aug 7, 2016)

Online is not an option but thanks to all for the feedback. No ship to store option. Only marked up on Amazon and ebay.


----------

